

MicroReact - ash
https://github.com/witheve/Eve/tree/master/design#microreactts

======
ash
MircoReact source code, just 343 lines of code:
[https://github.com/witheve/Eve/blob/master/ui/src/microReact...](https://github.com/witheve/Eve/blob/master/ui/src/microReact.ts)

